# Plant lights at wal-mart



## tha0ster (Oct 2, 2006)

I was in the light bulb section at wal-mart the other day and saw that they have some aquarium plant light fixtures and was wondering if anyone has tried them. Can't remember the specs on them but i do know that they come with 18watt bulbs. If I wanted to use them on my 20gal. would two of them be good enough to grow out my dwarf hair grass and some glosso.


----------



## virgo888 (Jun 25, 2009)

For those plants you are trying to grow, you will need more light output than the ones from walmart.


----------



## sampster5000 (Jul 24, 2010)

How much light would you say is the right amount, Virgo? I think he would be fine with the dwarf HG. I dont know about glosso though.


----------



## tha0ster (Oct 2, 2006)

Guess i will just go ahead and give these a try. If they work hey good light for a cheap price, if they don't oh well guess I will find something else.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

they should work.. dwarf hair grass will grow with 1.5wpg and pressured c02.. throw out the 2-3wpg gallon rule. every should learn about PAR,Lumens, and nano meters.


----------



## tha0ster (Oct 2, 2006)

thats what i figured. my setup will consist of three of the light fixtures on an auto timer to turn on and off at different times and a yeast bottle for CO2. when i get it going i will post before and after pictures to show the success or failure...


----------

